# API Master Test Kit



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

I just got back from Petsmart with my API Freshwater Master Test Kit. I would like confirmation I purchased the right one. I spent $30 and tax on it. 

The front reads;

API Aquarium Pharmaceuticals
Over 800 Tests
Freshwater Master Test Kit
Measures the most important aquarium levels
Tests pH, High Range pH, Ammonia, Nitrite & Nitrate levels quickly and accurately
Scientifically accurate for professional results
Includes: pH (6.0-7.6), High Range pH (7.4-8.8), Ammonia NH3/NH4+), Nitrite (NO2-), Nitrate (NO3-), Test Bottles, instructions, Glass Test Tubes & Color Charts

I can't post a picture at the moment but I will tomorrow. I just want to be positive because I would like to explore the kit and look at my frogs water but I don't want to open it because once opened, I'm not sure if it can be taken back. As I said, pictures tomorrow. 

Yours truely,
Zombie


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds like exactly what I've got on my shelf under the 50, crack it open ;-)


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

I want to post a photo first, Dragon. Hold your horses. It's nice to hear from you again. Sorry I haven't been PMing much.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, I really wouldn't worry if I were you. If it reads all of that and says API in big lettering, then you should be good to go. But if you'd rest easier with showing a picture, by all means, have at it my friend ;-) :lol:
Nah, its cool, don't worry about it. Been a little busy myself actually x3


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

I would surely rest easier but it will have to wait. I'm re-doing my stocking AGAIN. lol


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: You got the right test kit!


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

lol @ twistersmom Im still posting the pic first. I'm paranoid.

Now, I have an older AP liquid test kit the does ph from 6.0-7.8. Would it be okay to use that for ph and not the stuff for ph in the one I just purchased? My tap is 7.2-7.4 and that's high and low range on the new kit.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

That ph test kit will be fine, I have a ph of 7.8, so I needed the higher ph test.

Picture, picture, picture, so I can give you the thumbs up again!


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

I need to wait until tomorrow, lol.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thumbs up all the way man! :thumbsup: :lol:
I'll stop before I go nuts on the smilies <.<
Yeah, I have a very high PH....comes out of he tap at 7.9-8.0, talking with my dad about this....he says we have a water softener though. I'd be scared to know what the PH is without the softener :shock:


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh, dear, Dragon. I agree.


----------



## rgs1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Sounds like the right one. Here's one of the cards and tube from mine, same kit as yours.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

There we go. Sorry about the size. The photos will be up on my new website soon.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

Yay! I found it at Petsmart cheaper than it was on sale online at petco. It was the last one they had, too! Yay!

I did like an hour-long photo shoot at nine am. lol I got woken up and was so excited to find out I set up a back drop and took pictures of both test kits, all the food I have and chemicals I have. All the photos will be going on my website shortly.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

:thumbsup: :mrgreen:
Definitely the right one ;-)


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm so excited! When my cousins come over for me to babysit I'll have them 'help me' test the water in my frogs tank. They think it's cool. We tested the pH yesterday and I showed them what the pH up and pH down did. They enjoyed it.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awwww, how cute. I dunno if my brother has the attention span to do that :lol:


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha. The one I was showing was eight. She was so entertained but I worked with Kindergarteners for 2.5 hours a day for three years so I'm good with kids.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, my brothers 5.....very hyper active, I still say he has ADD <.<;
I'm good with little kids, always love spending time with my little cousins, but never get to see them as all of them live practically on the other side of the country :lol:


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

My little cousins are quite annoying but my uncle has been in and out of the hospital so I've been stuck with them. Hey, I got the money for my test kit, didn't I? lol I can live without food. (the youngest one wouldn't let me eat anything I got! She ate it for me. >__>) As far as my family is conserned, I have ADD and multiple learning disorders as well as no brain.  It's dreadful and they all think I'm a hypocondriact(sp?) They won't take me anywhere for my anxiety. It drives me crazy and I'm scared I'm going to have an anxiety attack. Plus, they don't support my vegannism so I'm left to scrounge for food I can eat in this house. xP But I'm alive. So for the most part it's all good.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, looks like you need to stash food away and nibble*is horrible about doing that* ;-)
.....No, the powdered donuts never existed in the first place <.<;;; They're not in my room, I swear!

Nah, I'm sure you've got a brain, your very intelligent ;-) Yeah, my brother is just super hyperactive....I've yet to see him fully sit still unless hes sleeping....sometimes ; My dad claims he was the same way as a kid, though grandma can't remember anything so...xD
Eh, if it makes you feel any better my brother practically announced he was a vegan at 3....have yet to really get him to eat anything but bread, chips, and candy since <.<;; And yet, he still has a ton of energy to burn  So theres hope for ya yet xD


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

I can't have powdered doughnuts, bread, some chips and most candy. xD All have animal bi-products in 'em.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Goodness, how do you live? :lol: xDD


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

No icecream, chocolate, cake, bread, pizza, ect. I live on Vitamins and the food I am given to bring home from my fathers house that I hide in my room. xD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

:shock: :lol: I couldn't live without Chocolate...or pizza....or bacon....:lol:
Though not just because I like them....well, except for the chocolate.....but I won't go into all of that :lol:


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

:lol: I don't find them excessivly appetizing. Especially the bacon. I know what they do to the poor animals to make bacon and I find it revolting.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

*shrugs* To each their own ;-)


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

Agreed.


----------

